# Wormer question



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Twiggy came covered in fleas and a few ticks. I want to worm her but not sure of the dosage. When I got Tico, I got the wormer for dogs up 10 pounds. As he weighs 4 1/2 pounds, I gave him half a packet for three days. Now Twiggy weighs 2 1/2 pounds, should I give her a 1/4 of the packet?

Edited: to say I already de-flea-d and de-ticked her


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Gonna bump this up. Still wondering about wormer dosage, please.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

If in doubt I would check with your vet. That dosage sounds reasonable but checking in wouldn't hurt.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Where are you getting your wormer? I get mine from the vet and they tell me the dosage. I am no expert but I have heard not to use the store brand stuff, that it doesn't get all the different kinds of worms and is a waste of time and money. Others on here can probable tell you the best kind to get.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you for your answers. I got safe-guard wormer on the advice of my vet. It kills tapeworms, roundworms, hookworms, and whipworms. She told me the dosage for Tico, but Twiggy weighs less. I was just wondering if anyone with a tiny did their own worming. I will call the vet tomorrow to ask the correct dosage.


----------



## YayaMom (Mar 24, 2010)

I've used SafeGuard recently with no bad side effects. My chi weighs 6 lbs and I gave her half the packet. I'm not sure how much I'd administer to a chi as small as yours though. Just to be on the safe side I would call the vet and ask.


----------

